

Bitten By Significant Whitespace - pauljonas
http://softwareas.com/bitten-by-significant-whitespace

======
lutusp
A combination of syntactically significant whitespace, and inconsistent use of
tabs in source files, are two reasons why programmers often can't understand
their own code.

I write a lot of Python and I think it's a terrific language, but its use of
syntactically significant whitespace is most definitely not in the plus
column.

The goal of significant whitespace is to save programming time and increase
source readability. But the result is often the exact opposite.

